# Can I show off my kindle cover?



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

So far its the only one of its kind, although since I'm sharing I imagine that it soon wont be! That's ok though!
So here it is, a custom by Stitch and Swash,



















 I don't know if anyone here is a Twilight fan, but it matches the bag Bella carries 
www.stitchandswash.com
She (Angie, great gal!) just put them up under accessories!
Anyhoo, just wanted to share!!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, that's lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I LOVE that! The colors, the lining, all of it!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooh, this is really pretty, and the skin I have on the way has aqua ... hmmmmm ...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I just looked at the web site - CRAP! I *LOVE* the bags ... oh, my husband is going to lose his mind (he hates my purse addicition!). Sigh ... I want one so badly. Hmmmmmmm, I'll have to figure out the logistics of this - he does have 2 motor cycles and is currently finishing his garage making it into the fanciest garage I've ever imagined. Can I somehow use this to get a new bag? Probably .......

Shawna


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Shawna said:


> I just looked at the web site - CRAP! I *LOVE* the bags ... oh, my husband is going to lose his mind (he hates my purse addicition!). Sigh ... I want one so badly. Hmmmmmmm, I'll have to figure out the logistics of this - he does have 2 motor cycles and is currently finishing his garage making it into the fanciest garage I've ever imagined. Can I somehow use this to get a new bag? Probably .......
> 
> Shawna


I have the Bella bag too, I LOVE it. Like seriously, its smooshy and sooo nice!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I like it.  Very unique.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love it. I have that bag actually. I just love how soft the leather is for those bags.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh..I love the customization...and the pocket hobo!










idonotneedanotherbagidonotneedanotherbagidonotneedanotherbagidonotneedanotherbagidonotneedanotherbagidonotneedanotherbagidonotneedanotherbag


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Boston said:


> Oh..I love the customization...and the pocket hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You NEED this bag. They are seriously yum.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Boston said:


> Oh..I love the customization...and the pocket hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now I've bookmarked the site because I love that bag.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I just looked at the web site - CRAP! I *LOVE* the bags ... oh, my husband is going to lose his mind (he hates my purse addicition!). Sigh ... I want one so badly. Hmmmmmmm, I'll have to figure out the logistics of this - he does have 2 motor cycles and is currently finishing his garage making it into the fanciest garage I've ever imagined. Can I somehow use this to get a new bag? Probably .......
> 
> Shawna


I bought a new bag today. The response? "Don't you already have a green bag?" Some people just don't understand the massive difference between ARMY green and APPLE green and the obvious need to own bags in each colour. If he has two bikes and a fancy garage, I say you have some catching up to do. If he disagrees, hit him with your new handbag.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> I bought a new bag today. The response? "Don't you already have a green bag?"* Some people just don't understand the massive difference between ARMY green and APPLE green and the obvious need to own bags in each colour.* If he has two bikes and a fancy garage, I say you have some catching up to do. If he disagrees, hit him with your new handbag.


hehe I heart you


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> I bought a new bag today. The response? "Don't you already have a green bag?" Some people just don't understand the massive difference between ARMY green and APPLE green and the obvious need to own bags in each colour. If he has two bikes and a fancy garage, I say you have some catching up to do. If he disagrees, hit him with your new handbag.


Love it!!!


----------



## Zai (Aug 2, 2010)

The website just allows you to choose between "kindle" or "ipad". How do you specify a K3 vs. a K2 or a DX? Since the size differences are significant.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Zai said:


> The website just allows you to choose between "kindle" or "ipad". How do you specify a K3 vs. a K2 or a DX? Since the size differences are significant.


I just sent her an email asking if she can make one, you'd probably just put it in the notes when you pay


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

As a crazy Twilight lover, this is SOOOO me!  I am in!  Although I am not a sleeve girl, I messaged the seller to ask if she'd consider making a cover....God I hope she agrees.  I'm in crazy love over here!


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I just wanted to pull this thread out of the archives to properly thank Belle2Be for posting this a couple of months ago. I had lost track of this thread but had caved on a Kindle cozy and a Bella bag soon after. I've now had both for approx 1.5 months and truly love them! Super soft leather and a comfortable, butter soft perfect market bag. I posted some pictures here. I will certainly be ordering another bag (probably in the charcoal grey like my Kindle sleeve) in the future once I decide on which one of all of Angie's great variety of styles. Thank you, Belle2Be! 



Belle2Be said:


> So far its the only one of its kind, although since I'm sharing I imagine that it soon wont be! That's ok though!
> So here it is, a custom by Stitch and Swash,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys are evil!  Of course I only fall in love with the most expensive bag on the site....  

Guess I'm asking for money for X-mas because the DH will NOT buy me another purse....


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Why do I visit this part of the board?  

Seriously, I love the products on that website. The Bella bag is incredible (also incredibly expensive). I am not a huge fan of hobos, besides I just got a great purse from Borsa Bella, but I do need a new wallet. And maybe an iPod sleeve. And..... *sigh*


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure you all saw there is a small version of the Bella Bag, which sounds like a very nice size as well. 

Stitch & Swatch Bella Bag in Small

Also, all the pretty customs on her blog page:

http://www.stitchandswash.blogspot.com/


----------

